# Tasty Chocolate Leucomelas!



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Took a few shots tonight, redid the viv. Its nothing special, but it serves its purpose. Enjoy!


























































This is one of m fav pics. "FEED MEEEEEE!!!!"


----------



## ihnmaims (Jun 16, 2006)

I haven't decided between leucomelas or azureus for my first frog, but after seeing these beauties, I'm leaning towards leucs. Great pics!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice froggies. How old are they? Any breeding activity?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys  

I actually just got these. They _are_ however breeding age and have bred so I should expect some eggies soon after they settle into their tank.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

By those pics looks like you have at least 2 FAT females. I am confused though because I see in your sig it says 0.0.7 but you say these have bred before... is the sig wrong or the person who got them to you couldn't tell you the sexes? Anyways, nice frogs and I wouldn't mind having some but have never seen them for less than about 8 times what a normal leuc goes for.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

no they are usually only 5x a standard leucs price 

very nice.

Shawn


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

5...8...eh, who's counting? :lol: I HAVE seen them for 8x, but you right, 5-6x is the norm.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

What is the green carpet on the left side of the tank.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

very nice lookin frogs!


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

those are sweet! lol, i like the feed me too . Im getting my trio of french guiana tincs this weekend! i cant WAIT!


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

Those are some fatties!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

sbreland said:


> By those pics looks like you have at least 2 FAT females. I am confused though because I see in your sig it says 0.0.7 but you say these have bred before... is the sig wrong or the person who got them to you couldn't tell you the sexes? Anyways, nice frogs and I wouldn't mind having some but have never seen them for less than about 8 times what a normal leuc goes for.


Ive got six breeder stock adults and one hunched juvie (anyone want to give it a home?). They havent bred for me yet since I got them only last weekend but they were currently breeding prior to me getting them. 

I got them from the source of all chocolate leucs in the US. And nope, she couldnt be positive on the sexes. So I just picked out fat ones and thin ones. Im sure with six theres gotta be at least a couple pairs. I hope to have some babies!

Josh, the green mat is Selaginella that I got from Home Depot. Nice stuff! Seems to grow well too.

Thanks for all the compliments guys. These should do well for me!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

hmm, cool. I knew Patricia was producing a good bit of these but didn't know she had breeding stock available. That's a nice score on a nice frog and I wish you luck with em!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

How much did you pay for the group, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Corey, she is selling off her breeder stock. She told me lot of them are going to someone in Cali and someone in New England area.

Hayden,

These frogs cost me way too much! I couldve made two payments on my truck for the amount of money they were! :shock:


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

That could be a good or bad thing, depending on what kind of truck you own... :lol:


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

06 Toyota Tundra SR5 access cab V6? 8) 

Thats prolly a bad thing :lol:


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Depends on how long you financed it....just kidding. Sounds like a bad thing, but if you get froglets I'm sure it will be a great investment!!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah its a bad thing lol.

Ive still got 4 yrs left on the loan... which was financed through the bank.

Not hearing any calling yet since Im only in my room to sleep and its far from the living area so unless the house is dead quiet I'll never hear them.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Not necessarily. My leucs bread all late summer and fall and haven't done a thing since about late October. They also haven't called since then either. Mine are just in that "break period", but should start up again soon and yoursmight be in the same pattern. I can hear mine all the way down a flight of stairs with the TV on when they do call.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Beautiful leucs ! I love my Black & yellow but these are so nice looking.
I saw there on a local show but their brown weren't this much prominent.
I like their pattern, too. Especially one on the far left side - leucs always do, but especially this one reminds me of the orange string costume Milla Jovovich wore in "The Fifth Element"  











BTW can you ID the name of plant/leaves this one is sitting on ?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

sbreland, I noticed as well that leucs didnt seem to call outside of the summer/fall season. However I heard some calling tonight while I was laying down in the frog room  

jmoose, thanks for the comps dude. The plant sat on is a birds nest fern from one of the local ma & pa type nurseries.


----------

